# Rashard Lewis a Maverick ?



## Bully (Jul 15, 2002)

Probaly a long shot, but Hoopshype.com is reporting that both sides are working on a meeting - now that the Sonics/Lewis talks are stumbling. The Baker trade expected to be announced today may able the Sonics to increase their current offer.

Bully


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i catch most of the sonics rumors and i havent heard that one.dallas doesnt need another outside shooter having finley and dirk so i dont see their interest.seattle has repeated they want to re-sign rashard so you have to take them at their word.lewis wants big money,90 per but he isnt really worth that and more importantly there doesnt seem anyone out there willing to pay it.fact is he's worth the 60 per that guys like lafrentz signed for(pretty good for a 2nd rd pick).seattle does have the luxury of having a talented 3 man in radmonovic if they were to pursue a sign and trade but i think they would need to bring in a 4 in that exchange.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Wha Dallas needs*

Is a tough, defensive, reboundng PF/C. Kandi would be perfect for them, but I doubt they will acquire him. Kurt Thomas of NY would be good also.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

no way. 

I agree with thrilla, too many players can shoot beyond the arch.


----------

